# Will Tshirt dye effect printed shirts?



## hellah fresh (Feb 26, 2009)

I have paid to get some shirts made, dyed, and printed overseas. The shirt dye job didnt turn out somewhat like how the designs i sent them so no that the shirts are made i was thinking about re-dying a minor part on them. I was wondering since they are already printed on... will the Ritz dye have any effect on the printed ink? like staining or what not?


----------



## Zegatron (Mar 18, 2013)

this may affect the screen print


----------



## krokker (Mar 15, 2007)

I know from doing tie dyes on screen printed shirts that fibre reactive dyes (as sold by Dharma) will not affect the print.


----------



## zegatronian (Apr 3, 2013)

Tye dying will not effect the print if colors are chosen carefully , i have done it for two customers so far and both of them seemed extremely satisified, you can PM me to get the pictures if you want to have a look at them.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

I print plain white shirts with black, red, blue inks and send to a customer who tie dyes them. With plastisol the darker colors are unaffected. White, yellow or some of the lighter color inks it is possible to get a tint of the dye to show up.


----------



## zegatronian (Apr 3, 2013)

Sean the better way is to first have them tye dyed and then screen printed with appropriate colors.. as I mention if the tye dye colors are reactive colors, the print on them would just turn out to be perfect.


----------

